# 3/8 vs. .325 Chain



## briantutt (Jan 2, 2011)

What would be the main reason for using .325 chain instead of 3/8 ?


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you trying to convert a saw you have? I would say if you had several saws with a 20" bar you would want 3/8" to have spare chains to fit all but .325 would probably be best suited for less power saws.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 2, 2011)

The chain size is based on the power of the saw. You can change it to anything you want, just have to get the right sprocket and bar to match.

I have a Stihl 026 Pro that came with a 325 bar and chain. Needless to say it didnt match what I was using on the 036 or MS460, so I decided to change both the sprocket and bar and now all (3) of my Stihls use the same chain and bar configuration (3/8" x .050"). I did it for interchangability and the 026 actually cuts better in my opinion.

Craig


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 2, 2011)

i have used both and like the 3/8 better


----------



## briantutt (Jan 2, 2011)

I acquired a Jonsered 590 (50cc) the bar and sprocket are toast. I just happen to have a .325 20" bar that fits it. But yes most of my other saws are 3/8 so maybe a new bar is a better choice...


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

briantutt said:


> I acquired a Jonsered 590 (50cc) the bar and sprocket are toast. I just happen to have a .325 20" bar that fits it. But yes most of my other saws are 3/8 so maybe a new bar is a better choice...


 
I don't know many saws outside of stihl, but if I can compare my 56cc 029 super to that 590 I would say stay with 325. I would think a smaller bar would be even better though. I just purchased a 18" .325 for the 029 as I thought it would be the best/biggest size for it to run/cut at its' best.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 2, 2011)

I like .325 on 50cc and under, for the most part. I have tried the 3/8th on the 260 and it seemed to bog a little more. I like the 3/8 on my 361 though.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

I should have added that I think my 56cc 029 would cut even better with a 16" .325 .063 gauge but I went one step up.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 2, 2011)

briantutt said:


> What would be the main reason for using .325 chain instead of 3/8 ?


 
If your saw doesn't have enough balls to run 3/8th, then you should use .325. That would be the only reason I would use .325 over 3/8, but then I wouldn't own such a saw, LOL. I like to buy spools of chain, and therefore don't want any oddball sizes or gauges to deal with. I have a modded 260 and it pulls a 20" bar with 3/8th without any problem. I guess, a top handle would be something you would want .325 on???

Sam


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 2, 2011)

briantutt said:


> I acquired a Jonsered 590 (50cc) the bar and sprocket are toast. I just happen to have a .325 20" bar that fits it. But yes most of my other saws are 3/8 so maybe a new bar is a better choice...


 
Brian, I think your 590 will like a 16"-18" .325 setup best. If your not cutting big stuff with it all the time you may like to try a 8 tooth sprocket on it. 

That is considered a high speed saw, not a torquer.


----------



## madrone (Jan 2, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I like .325 on 50cc and under, for the most part. I have tried the 3/8th on the 260 and it seemed to bog a little more. I like the 3/8 on my 361 though.


 
Ditto


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Jan 2, 2011)

The.325 seems to work better when you are cutting a lot of wood under 15" or brush or small saplings, the full comp. 3/8 seems to grab a little more. But then most of the big saws we have, run the 3/8 and you don't want to lug one around to cut small stuff, or clear saplings or brush. We run the .325 on Dolmar 5100's, and a couple of 5000 Partners we still use. Tried the narrow kerf .325 did not notice a huge difference either.


----------



## Oroles (Jan 3, 2011)

maybe if you buy a chainsaw that uses .325 you will try to use the .325;
if you have a saw that has a sprocket for the 3/8, chances are that you will be tempted to use a 3/8

and very rarely one switch to a different pitch and then for good reasons


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 3, 2011)

The type of chain and bar length should match the power and type of cutting that you intend to do with the saw.

I use and prefer 3/8" on all of my 60cc and larger saws, 18" and longer bars.

The .325 is better suited to 16-18" bars on smaller saws around 50-55cc.

My smaller saws under 50cc like the 3/8LP on 12-16" bars.

I've tried .325 on my 262XP and it just has too much power for it. 

The larger chains also have more integrity with them, to stay in shape under heavy load on longer bars being pushed by a lot of power/speed thru hardwoods. 

I tried .325" on a 20" bar once and didn't like it. Same deal with 3/8LP, it didn't fair well on an 18" bar on one of my 50cc saws, aside from limbing and light work.

The surface area of the cutters also come into play. If you are bucking big material, the .325" will stop cutting sooner than 3/8" encountering the same amount of dust and dirt......Cliff


----------



## MCW (Jan 3, 2011)

It's all about preference, saw type, and conditions.
I have compared both .325" and 3/8" on my 50cc Dolmar 5100-S and 3/8" is far better in my conditions. Some guys swear by .325" and I'm sure in cleaner wood it suits some people. In dirtier wood 3/8" will stay sharper longer.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2011)

briantutt said:


> What would be the main reason for using .325 chain instead of 3/8 ?


 
You can gear the saw lower (.325x7), to keep the chain speed higher in larger wood or with a weak saw, and you can have a cutter more in the wood - then there are several factors that may vary between exact chain models, and go both ways.......

The only way to really know what works best is to try both, with the chain you are going to use.


----------



## wse8562 (Jan 3, 2011)

As a general rule .325 will work best on 50cc or less saws. 3/8 LO-Pro on limbers 42cc and smaller and use 3/8 on the bigger stuff 55cc and bigger. Type of wood matters too, but the is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2011)

wse8562 said:


> As a general rule .325 will work best on 50cc or less saws. 3/8 LO-Pro on limbers 42cc and smaller and use 3/8 on the bigger stuff 55cc and bigger. Type of wood matters too, but the is a good rule of thumb.


 
I would put the general borderline cc a bit higher, but at some point practical considerations may override a small gain in cutting speed..... :angel:


----------



## Diesel Pro (Jan 3, 2011)

*Horses for courses*

I'd like nothing better than to have all 3/8" so I only needed one file/sharpforce setup.


That said, I really don't like to limb with 3/8" I find the .325 to be less grabby. The 3/8" tends to grab and thow stuff much more.

YMMV...


----------



## briantutt (Jan 3, 2011)

*Thanks*

A lot of good thoughts here. Thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 3, 2011)

As a general rule .325 will work best on 50cc or less saws. 3/8 LO-Pro on limbers 42cc and smaller and use 3/8 on the bigger stuff 55cc and bigger. Type of wood matters too, but the is a good rule of thumb. 


+1

Exactly the same thing I've found out here. Bar length makes a difference as well. I don't like the 3/8"LP past about 14", and the .325 past 18".....Cliff


----------



## BIll Uthman (Sep 10, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but...I have a Stihl 028super which is 50.4 ish cc's. We've used it for years with a 20 inch .325 B&C. It cuts decent but wears out much faster than a 3/8 20inch on 1 of my other saws. I ordered a 3/8 rim sprocket to replace the .325 spur. I already have a 16inch 3/8 B&C which I am going to try out. If an MS170 can pull that chain thru a 14 inch log then an 028 super should rip! Keep in mind that this is in lodgepole and Doug fir. Just my 2 cents. I don't have much hardwood cutting experience.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 10, 2019)

BIll Uthman said:


> I know this is an old thread but...I have a Stihl 028super which is 50.4 ish cc's. We've used it for years with a 20 inch .325 B&C. It cuts decent but wears out much faster than a 3/8 20inch on 1 of my other saws. I ordered a 3/8 rim sprocket to replace the .325 spur. I already have a 16inch 3/8 B&C which I am going to try out. If an MS170 can pull that chain thru a 14 inch log then an 028 super should rip! Keep in mind that this is in lodgepole and Doug fir. Just my 2 cents. I don't have much hardwood cutting experience.



I changed my 325 to a 375 on my ms290. All soft woods and it is an improved saw. Slows down in larger green wood. I can't put a lot of leverage on the bar, but with a sharpened chain is cuts very well with 18 inches of 375. So well next year I am going to put a 20 inch .375 B&C on it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 10, 2019)

BIll Uthman said:


> I know this is an old thread but...I have a Stihl 028super which is 50.4 ish cc's. We've used it for years with a 20 inch .325 B&C. It cuts decent but wears out much faster than a 3/8 20inch on 1 of my other saws. I ordered a 3/8 rim sprocket to replace the .325 spur. I already have a 16inch 3/8 B&C which I am going to try out. If an MS170 can pull that chain thru a 14 inch log then an 028 super should rip! Keep in mind that this is in lodgepole and Doug fir. Just my 2 cents. I don't have much hardwood cutting experience.



An ms170 would be pulling 3/8 LO PROFILE chain, which is quite a bit smaller than .325.


----------



## BIll Uthman (Sep 10, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> An ms170 would be pulling 3/8 LO PROFILE chain, which is quite a bit smaller than .325.


My ms170 came with the .043gauge low pro B&C. I switched it out to a .050 gauge standard Stihl B&C. I am going to put that .050 on my 028 once I get the new sprocket and put the. 043 back on the ms170. I am also curious how the full chisel does compared to the semi .325.


----------



## AuerX (Sep 10, 2019)

Full chisel .325 on my Husqvarna 340 16". 

Thing is just glorious in pine. Banshee wailing, razors all over the place


----------



## BIll Uthman (Sep 10, 2019)

Finnman said:


> Full chisel .325 on my Husqvarna 340 16".
> 
> Thing is just glorious in pine. Banshee wailing, razors all over the place



My .325 semi chisel was my main saw for a long time. Then I got another saw with a full chisel 3/8. I never realized how slow the. 325 was.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 10, 2019)

BIll Uthman said:


> My ms170 came with the .043gauge low pro B&C. I switched it out to a .050 gauge standard Stihl B&C. I am going to put that .050 on my 028 once I get the new sprocket and put the. 043 back on the ms170. I am also curious how the full chisel does compared to the semi .325.



3/8 LO pro comes in both .043 and .050 gauge. I'd be truly surprised if you managed to get true full sized 3/8 pitch chain on an ms170. You'd need a 3005 mount 3/8 bar. I'd love to see some pics. Compare the size of the cutter on the different gauges you swapped out. Unless they're radically different, it's still lo pro or "picco" chain. A chain model number would solve it too. PS or PM and it's not true 3/8 chain.


----------



## BIll Uthman (Sep 11, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> 3/8 LO pro comes in both .043 and .050 gauge. I'd be truly surprised if you managed to get true full sized 3/8 pitch chain on an ms170. You'd need a 3005 mount 3/8 bar. I'd love to see some pics. Compare the size of the cutter on the different gauges you swapped out. Unless they're radically different, it's still lo pro or "picco" chain. A chain model number would solve it too. PS or PM and it's not true 3/8 chain.



You're right...I will take a closer look tonight when I get home from work. The cutters on the .050 are substantially larger than the .043 but I didn't think about that. I will get back to you when I have a chance to look at it. If I need to I will just buy a new B&C. Either way, I will be happy to get rid of the 325 chain


----------



## BIll Uthman (Sep 11, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> 3/8 LO pro comes in both .043 and .050 gauge. I'd be truly surprised if you managed to get true full sized 3/8 pitch chain on an ms170. You'd need a 3005 mount 3/8 bar. I'd love to see some pics. Compare the size of the cutter on the different gauges you swapped out. Unless they're radically different, it's still lo pro or "picco" chain. A chain model number would solve it too. PS or PM and it's not true 3/8 chain.



I took a close look at my saws. You are right about the mounts. 3005 vs 3003 mounts. Stihl doesn't offer a 16 inch in 3003 mount so I guess the smaller bar is staying on the 170. I was just hoping to save $85. Oh well. Thanks for being that too my attention.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 11, 2021)

mgb2504 said:


> Similar curiosity, I have a .325 stihl all in one sharpener (you can’t just swap out the file which is a drag) and a new saw that runs 3/8 chain. Since the file is just ever so slightly smaller than the cutter would I be okay using the sharpener? It was never going to be machine perfect with me doing it anyway.


The post you replied to is 10 yrs old, don't expect a response from the OP.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Mar 11, 2021)

.325” on sub 60cc’s
3/8” on 60+ cc’s


----------



## mgb2504 (Mar 11, 2021)

W


Gaudaost said:


> .325” on sub 60cc’s
> 3/8” on 60+ cc’s


Well now I’m wondering if they got the specs wrong bc this is a DeWalt 60 volt, maybe I can use the file I have. Gonna have to do more research.


----------



## Kev490 (Oct 2, 2022)

Modifiedmark said:


> Brian, I think your 590 will like a 16"-18" .325 setup best. If your not cutting big stuff with it all the time you may like to try a 8 tooth sprocket on it.
> 
> That is considered a high speed saw, not a torquer.


I've got two Jonsered 490's both have .325 chain, .058, 7 tooth sprocket. I'm running Oregon VersaCut 16" and 20" bar with no problem . Bucking firewood and clearing fence rows. Anything from cedars too hedge.


----------



## link (Oct 2, 2022)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> .325” on sub 60cc’s
> 3/8” on 60+ cc’s


1/4, at 25cc to 32cc (.043 / 1,1mm).
3/8 LP, at 25cc to 35cc (.043 / 1,1mm) (narrow kerf).
3/8 LP, at 35cc to 45cc (.050 / 1,3mm) (standard / chisel).
.325, at 45cc to 60cc (=> .050 / 1,3mm).
3/8, at => 60cc (=> .050 / 1,3mm)


----------



## bwalker (Oct 2, 2022)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I like .325 on 50cc and under, for the most part. I have tried the 3/8th on the 260 and it seemed to bog a little more. I like the 3/8 on my 361 though.


My expiereance agrees with this as it pertains to stock saws. 50cc cuts better with .325" and everything bigger with 3/8".
Now with that said I have often ran 3/8 on 50cc saws just because it's nice to buy 1 roll of chain instead of 2.
Also Stihl RS has always been the fastest cutting .325 for me.


----------

